# The LiFEPO4 Source Thread



## dfwheelman (May 15, 2008)

Ive searched through the forum for a123 and lifepo4 and there are hundreds of posts with many asking "where do we get these"

Here are some sources, please add your finds:

48V 20AH pack with BMS
http://headway-cn.en.alibaba.com/pr...48v20Ah_LiFePO4_lithium_ion_battery_pack.html









3.2v 55ah pack
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/51898399/LiFePO4_Battery/showimage.html?










5KWh LiFePO4 Battery box :
Size : 851mm L x 511mm D x 177mm H
Total cells numbers : PC40138F1A 160 cells.
Gross weight : 70Kgs (included battery pack and BMS)

256Vdc complete with box, fans, BMS
http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/101089452/High_Power_5kwh_Lifepo4_Battery_Pack.html








Available Battery pack spec for the battery box above :
High voltage system :
256Vdc 20AH - max. 200A continuous discharge, 60A max. charging.
Application : Added on battery for PHEV (eg: Toyota Prius...)
Low voltage :system :
48Vdc 100AH - max. 1000A continuous discharge, max. 300A charging(30min. fast charging)
64Vdc 80AH - max. 800A contiouous discharge , max. 240A charging (30min. fast charging)
96Vdc 50AH - max. 500A continuous discharge, max. 150A chargig (30min. fast charging)
Application : Light electric vehicle .
All above capacity would be 50+ ~ 70 % higer than lead acid battery when rated at higher rate discharge (eg: 1C ~ 5C ), most of lead acid battery & other LiFePO4 only could max. 1C & 2C continuous discharge and with lots capacity loss if discharge as high rate.
EVSI's high power 5KWh LiFePO4 battery pack could delivery min. 92% of nominal capacity at 10C continuous discharge. 
As the photo shown, with ventilaton fan, but BMS and box cover not shown, other features :
not occupied spare tire space.

Complete listing at alibaba:

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...=&srchYearMonth=&IndexArea=product_en&CatId=0

I'd say if anyone has a millionaire friend this is a good business opportunity to bring these in in volume. Yes, the EV industry is small but things are going to change rapidly if batteries like this were more economical and available. Especially with Gasoline slated to hit $6 a gallon this year.

Mark


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

There is also PHET:








wakinyantanka is organising a group buy on this thread. Testing looks good:


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

And Everspring sell Thundersky Batteries out of China, probably the cheapest LifePo4:


----------

